# Wing Needle



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

O.K. for all you sewing gals out there, have any of you ever used a wing needle?
What's a wing needle, well I just learned about it yesterday and boy are they hard to buy. I had to order mine on line since our joanns doesn't carry them.

I am making some ladies hankies and doing some edgings on some other projects with size 5 and 10 crochet thread. With my eye site I was having a bit of a time getting my spacing just right and poking a hoe into the fabric for the thread to pass through. I either had to do a blanket stitch with a regular needle or use a steel crochet hook and poke a hole into the fabric first. Well I googled for some info and ran across this needle.

Long story short, this needle is used in your machine with no thread. You sew around your project and it pokes the holes in evenly. The needle has "wings" that move the fabric thread apart so you can see a tiny hole. You apparently don't have to worry about the fabric snagging also.

So, have you heard about this needle and used one before? I am eager to try this and could use any suggestions to make this work smoothly.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I've heard the name, but didn't know that about it. Now I'm going to have to check it out. Sounds like a nice needle to have for decorative things.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I'm totally ignorant about this, but it's always been a "someday" subject on my list. Here's a blog link with some good discussion, and you can hook up and ask your own questions from wing needle users:http://www.berninausablog.com/read/hemstitching-wing-needles


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

yes winged needles punches a hole in your fabric, used for heirloom items. Mostly used on embroidery machines where the fabric can stay in one place and the needle can go up and down into the fabric several times. You can use thread in your embroidery machine and it will stitch all around the hole.. kind of cool... unfortunately I do not have an embroidery machine.

I drop my feed dogs so I can keep the fabric in the same place, I hand wheel the needle up and down several times, put the feed dogs back in place...let the feed dogs move the fabric to its new location, drop the feed dogs again. this way I have a ...

o o o o o o 

I use a 6 stitch to an inch usually.

some times I want a pattern other then a straight line... say...

..o
o..o
..o

I mark it with a quilters pin so it will disappear later. again I drop the feed dogs.

If I am serious.... I will go back with a needle and embroidery thread.. this thread is finer and shinny..

and do a little blanket stitch or overcast the hole... wearing my x5000000 <wink> magnifying glasses. ok.. x200 or x250. the x5000000 was wishful thinking.

now see.. this is just why I need an embroidery machine!!!

Oh DH????????? LOL!


----------

